# My Real Game APBT



## MasterOfAllBulldogs (Jan 27, 2010)

*Jeep/ Red Boy/ Gaines/ TurtleBuster *


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

hmmm... needs a diet maybe


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I like the lines.... She's a pretty dog, she looks bored and could some excercise....... If she was a housedog I wouldnt say much as she looks like shes off the couch. If your kenneled dog chews on the fence and dog house its a lil hint she may need more excercise..... 

flirt pole
spring pole 
short sprints
long jogs 
very long walks.. a game of fetch  simple as that


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am most interested in the "real game" part of the posting.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

This dude bred this dog to a gotti dog calling them working bully bandogs lolololol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty girl. I expected a little more withthe real game title. Good luck with your dog


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> This dude bred this dog to a gotti dog calling them working bully bandogs lolololol


:rofl::rofl:
Now ppl play nice .


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just don't know what else to say.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

got a ped on her? she's pretty.


----------



## MasterOfAllBulldogs (Jan 27, 2010)

*davidfitness83*



davidfitness83 said:


> This dude bred this dog to a gotti dog calling them working bully bandogs lolololol


*To the Dude that think Razors Edge, Gottiline , GrayLines, XL, XXL, XXL, BlueLines, Red Rum and Monster G line, Remyline, Marcuslines are APBT. You really need help. I really hate idiots and morons always talking bull crap. I don't lie like Most of you Americans do. I did cross Real game APBT Bloodlines to Gottiline American Bully. If you have problem with it to bad. Thanks for the hate. This is why I don't come on message board. Because I will tell you like it is. So sorry to owner of this great Message Board Forum. I just hate idiots and morons that talk crap. But I did call them APBTS because I know they are not. That is why I call them American Bully Bandogs Puppies. They will have Paper work because Both Father and Mother have Ped. HAHAHA that. Idiot. *

*We are registered with the Better Business Bureau, New York State Department of State and South Carolina Secretary of State, Mark Hammond's Office. We are Real License Dog Business Here. That don't lie like most you Americans.*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

MasterOfAllBulldogs said:


> *To the Dude that think Razors Edge, Gottiline , GrayLines, XL, XXL, XXL, BlueLines, Red Rum and Monster G line, Remyline, Marcuslines are APBT. You really need help. I really hate idiots and morons always talking bull crap. I don't lie like Most of you Americans do. I did cross Real game APBT Bloodlines to Gottiline American Bully. If you have problem with it to bad. Thanks for the hate. This is why I don't come on message board. Because I will tell you like it is. So sorry to owner of this great Message Board Forum. I just hate idiots and morons that talk crap. But I did call them APBTS because I know they are not. That is why I call them American Bully Bandogs Puppies. They will have Paper work because Both Father and Mother have Ped. HAHAHA that. Idiot. *
> 
> *We are registered with the Better Business Bureau, New York State Department of State and South Carolina Secretary of State, Mark Hammond's Office. We are Real License Dog Business Here. That don't lie like most you Americans.*


So this dog is a real game tested dog then?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I was expecting a nice in shape game bred dog , not sure what to think , I think everyone has said it pretty well. she is a pretty girl though especially if she gets tones up a bit.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

How did this become a bash on Americans thread?

Seriously? If it weren't for us,you wouldn't have your mutt anyway.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think this guy is confused of what a game APBT is.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MasterOfAllBulldogs said:


> I don't lie like Most of you Americans do [/B]
> 
> *We are registered with the Better Business Bureau, New York State Department of State and South Carolina Secretary of State, Mark Hammond's Office. We are Real License Dog Business Here. That don't lie like most you Americans.*


Wow! Really? So where are you really from? Dominican, Spain, or USA!?!?! Don't be coming on here bashing AMERICANS! Your dog looks like a bully to me more than game bred.......and he also needs more excercise because he looks a little heavy to say the least.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Educate and keep it civil everyone. Thank you.


----------



## MasterOfAllBulldogs (Jan 27, 2010)

*Shes Got Heart*



Shes Got Heart said:


> So this dog is a real game tested dog then?


*Tested on Wild Hogs in the Woods of TX, GA, SC. Both of them. The Male and The Female. That is all we do. We don't lie here. Tell people lies. We are Hunters and proud to be. If you have problem with that I really don't care. *

*I love working Dogs. I love Weight pulling Dogs, Hunting Dogs and PERSONAL PROTECTION.*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

To the OP if you don't like message boards then don't come on them. Nobody is forcing you to be here. The breeding is unethical to say the least. It wouldn't hurt you to stick around and learn a couple of things and there is absolutely no reason to bash Americans. Not sure what you are doing here if you have such a problem with us.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MasterOfAllBulldogs said:


> *Tested on Wild Hogs in the Woods of TX, GA, SC. *


WOW! Those are all AMERICAN states LOL! And you hate us huh? :rofl:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MasterOfAllBulldogs said:


> *Tested on Wild Hogs in the Woods of TX, GA, SC. Both of them. The Male and The Female. That is all we do. We don't lie here. Tell people lies. We are Hunters and proud to be. If you have problem with that I really don't care. *
> 
> *I love working Dogs. I love Weight pulling Dogs, Hunting Dogs and PERSONAL PROTECTION.*


OK that is not the same thing as a game tested dog. That is called prey drive.


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

The OP is an idiot who has been banned off most forums they have appeared on. They don't know wtf a "game" dog is much less an APBT. They have turds and try to pawn them off as something they aren't. 

Why anybody would be silly enough to post a link to their turd puppies is beyond me. That post should be deleted.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Boogieman said:


> The OP is an idiot who has been banned off most forums they have appeared on. They don't know wtf a "game" dog is much less an APBT. They have turds and try to pawn them off as something they aren't.
> 
> Why anybody would be silly enough to post a link to their turd puppies is beyond me. That post should be deleted.


That post was deleted but let's keep this thread civil and educate.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like someone just came here to get a rise out of people and start trouble.......I expected to see a "game bred" dog in the pics but they look like am bullies to me. Such a shame.....probably don't even know what a real game bred looks like. I'm not feeding into it anymore. I personally don't think they are here to learn and that our words and advice will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think I'll pass .. I like my Jeep/Redboy bitch better!

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [175576] :: AKA X FINALE


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I'll think I'll pass .. I like my Jeep/Redboy bitch better!
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [175576] :: AKA X FINALE


very nice! :clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh BTW you can't test a dog's gameness on a hog ... A real game dog is a dog who's been put in a box against an opponent which is illegal in the states. So you don't own a real game dog until your dog has been tested and proven otherwise.

This is a real Game dog with real proven box merits ... Anything else is just a figment of your imagination.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [560] :: SOUTHERN KENNEL'S MAYDAY


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Oh BTW you can't test a dog's gameness on a hog ... A real game dog is a dog who's been put in a box against an opponent which is illegal in the states. So you don't own a real game dog until your dog has been tested and proven otherwise.
> 
> This is a real Game dog with real proven box merits ... Anything else is just a figment of your imagination.
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [560] :: SOUTHERN KENNEL'S MAYDAY


lol again very nice :roll: hell of a dog right there


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Heck yeah! A real game catch weight dog one bad mofo. There is no gotti up in that dog.


----------



## MasterOfAllBulldogs (Jan 27, 2010)

*Blue_Nose_Bella*



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Wow! Really? So where are you really from? Dominican, Spain, or USA!?!?! Don't be coming on here bashing AMERICANS! Your dog looks like a bully to me more than game bred.......and he also needs more excercise because he looks a little heavy to say the least.


*That is a lie. My Jeep/RedBoy bloodline are real APBTS that is fact. Here is there mother. To Jack in Box. I have one American Bully Female. You can't tell me what I have. You people always hiding behide your computer talking crap from it. Thanks for the hate. To my Hater. I Starting My own Lines of American Bully Working Type. My Stud is 100% Jeep/Redboy/Gines Bloodlines. I am not hating at all Americans the ones that Tagging paper work with UKC and ADBA. You need to understand more. I just don't only breed Real APBTS. I love dogs more then You. I love Working Dogs more then you. If you have Problem me talking about America and Americans. So what. I can. Because I am Proud to be Dominican American. If you have Problem. *


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I showed my dog's ped nothing to hide my dog looks the part of a dog breed from those lines... Let's see the ped's on those mutt's! Run your dog not your mouth. Post them ped's everyone want's to claim their dog to be something. I know what I own you don't see me calling my dog's game either because I happen to know what a game dog is. Your disrespecting dog men, the breed, and sport by calling that dog game. Every internet dogger has his day. This is your day post those peds bro!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

MasterOfAllBulldogs said:


> *That is a lie. My Jeep/RedBoy bloodline are real APBTS that is fact. Here is there mother. To Jack in Box. I have one American Bully Female. You can't tell me what I have. You people always hiding behide your computer talking crap from it. Thanks for the hate. To my Hater. I Starting My own Lines of American Bully Working Type. My Stud is 100% Jeep/Redboy/Gines Bloodlines. I am not hating at all Americans the ones that Tagging paper work with UKC and ADBA. You need to understand more. I just don't only breed Real APBTS. I love dogs more then You. I love Working Dogs more then you. If you have Problem me talking about America and Americans. So what. I can. Because I am Proud to be Dominican American. If you have Problem. *


I think that has no point mixing the 2 breeds , those of us who love our bullys loves them becuase of what they are , mixing a game bred wont add any structure to the bully look which is what bullys are based on. And for those who love game dogs adding bully blood kinda defeats the purpose of a game dog and I cant see anyone on here who loves there game dogs wanting to own one thats crossed with the bullys. Your going to add confusion to an already confusing thing for new owners who wont know where there dog falls and should be classified as since it wont stand up to either APBT or Bully standards. Your adding traits to the bullys that people have worked so hard to breed out such as the DA that more game dogs carry and the structure, as well as taking away certain traits people look for in game dogs. just doesnt make sense in my eyes.


----------



## MasterOfAllBulldogs (Jan 27, 2010)

*angelbaby*



angelbaby said:


> I think that has no point mixing the 2 breeds , those of us who love our bullys loves them becuase of what they are , mixing a game bred wont add any structure to the bully look which is what bullys are based on. And for those who love game dogs adding bully blood kinda defeats the purpose of a game dog and I cant see anyone on here who loves there game dogs wanting to own one thats crossed with the bullys. Your going to add confusion to an already confusing thing for new owners who wont know where there dog falls and should be classified as since it wont stand up to either APBT or Bully standards. Your adding traits to the bullys that people have worked so hard to breed out such as the DA that more game dogs carry and the structure, as well as taking away certain traits people look for in game dogs. just doesnt make sense in my eyes.


*These Picture I post are real Game Bred Bloodlines. These Dogs are not Cross with APBT and Bully understand that. You people better read my web site stop talking bull crap from the online message board. I have One Female American Bully 100% Gottilines that is Blue and White with Blue nose. I Take the Male Jeep/RedBoy/Gaines breed it to her. I have puppies on the ground now from from. Great looking puppies. in my 25 years of breeding. They can run great. That is why I breed them together. If you have problem so what.*


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

MasterOfAllBulldogs said:


> *These Picture I post are real Game Bred Bloodlines. These Dogs are not Cross with APBT and Bully understand that. You people better read my web site stop talking bull crap from the online message board. I have One Female American Bully 100% Gottilines that is Blue and White with Blue nose. I Take the Male Jeep/RedBoy/Gaines breed it to her. I have puppies on the ground now from from. Great looking puppies. in my 25 years of breeding. They can run great. That is why I breed them together. If you have problem so what.*


Why so serious ?










To each his own. I'm sure your dogs can hang in hunting but your just creating mutts in the end. Good luck.


----------



## MasterOfAllBulldogs (Jan 27, 2010)

*I am real serious about my life. my dogs are my life*


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Straight up turds. I wish I could hear the sound of a swirling toilet! 

I think the only person you're fooling is yourself


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Rule #298 of arguing on the internet: If your argument is an epic failure, be sure to tell people to do their research and call your detractors haters.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

LMAO... Ok, he loves dog's more than all of us, and loves working dogs more than everyone who works dogs here. Sorry about that, didn't realize how much this guy loves his dogs.


----------



## MasterOfAllBulldogs (Jan 27, 2010)

*Boogieman*

oke:


Boogieman said:


> Straight up turds. I wish I could hear the sound of a swirling toilet!
> 
> I think the only person you're fooling is yourself


*

Never fooling my self*

$^#&*($)$_$+_*%&*#$(@)$_+$*@#&#&*(@)_$)+#&*(#


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

MasterOfAllBulldogs said:


> oke:
> *
> 
> Never fooling my self*
> ...


Oh sorry man. I guess that just means you're showing your ignorance then which makes it even worse. :clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MasterOfAllBulldogs said:


> *These Picture I post are real Game Bred Bloodlines. These Dogs are not Cross with APBT and Bully understand that. You people better read my web site stop talking bull crap from the online message board. I have One Female American Bully 100% Gottilines that is Blue and White with Blue nose. I Take the Male Jeep/RedBoy/Gaines breed it to her. I have puppies on the ground now from from. Great looking puppies. in my 25 years of breeding. They can run great. That is why I breed them together. If you have problem so what.*


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::flush::flush::flush::flush::flush:

I see you have no respect for either breed. Just another turd in the rough. Congrat's on being proud to own and breed mutt's then have the nerve to slap a spoodle with a doodle and call it game because it can run I sure hope they can run all pup's should be able to do that! There is no educating people like yourself. You are toxic to the dog world nothing your doing is benefitting breeds. So you want a medal for puppy peddling crap for the last 25 years? SMH...


----------



## MasterOfAllBulldogs (Jan 27, 2010)

*Boogieman*



Boogieman said:


> Oh sorry man. I guess that just means you're showing your ignorance then which makes it even worse. :clap:


I am done. HAHAHA Thank for being ignorance jack in the box


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Master of all trolls


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If I may also add there is no advertising pup's for sale on this website unless you are an authorized breeder. I noticed you hinted at your website and pup's being on the ground. You are not authorized to peddle your pups here. We only allow responsible breeder's to sell pup's here.


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

MasterOfAllBulldogs said:


> I am done. HAHAHA Thank for being ignorance jack in the box


If I was a mod here you'd be done for sure.

Just what does calling somebody a jack in the box mean? I think you're a few brain cells short of a stroke victim.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Boogieman said:


> If I was a mod here you'd be done for sure.
> 
> Just what does calling somebody a jack in the box mean? I think you're a few brain cells short of a stroke victim.


holy 
You made me laugh so hard with that.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha Boog you never fail to make me laugh!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This is the same dude that comes in the Bully Booth to argue with Devin, me, and everyone else about dogs. I am pretty sure Brayden knows more about dogs than him. Trust there is no point in arguing or trying to educate him so I suggest everyone ignore this thread from this point on. Frankie and Angel will probably agree with me on that too... Pointless...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Turd Flushed Thread Closed


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Turd Flushed Thread Closed


Right on! :clap:


----------

